# 19 days and counting



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

19 days and we will be back. Can't hardly wait. This will be my 13 year. Can't wait to see the friends we have made over the years. Got 15 pounds of shrimp in the freezer for Frogmore stew. and some alligator tail. It used to all about killing ducks now it seems like killing ducks is just a bonus.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Have fun! Might see you around


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

First time in 8 years I will miss out on NR opener. Confusion on oNr opener back in November when we had our vacation in by. So going to canada to hopefully pull in a few pike, eyes and lakers. Good luck fellas. Looks to be a great opener!


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

gundogguru- Do you stay in Sykeston?


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

KJH said:


> gundogguru- Do you stay in Sykeston?


No. We stay in Woodworth.


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

Gotcha... There are quite a few South Carolina guys that hunt there every year. I thought maybe it was you.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

KJH said:


> Gotcha... There are quite a few South Carolina guys that hunt there every year. I thought maybe it was you.


If you see a big white dodge come say hello.


----------

